# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  عيــدكِـ يــآ آُمــي ..

## عنيده

ســآمحيــني آُمْــي ..

لــنّ آستطيـــع الآحتفـــآل بعيدكـ آليــوم معـكِـ ..

ولــن آقدمـ لكِـ آلورد الآحمر وآقبــل رآسكِـ ..

فقــد حرمنــي آلجيــش مــن الآحتفــآل بعيدكِـ .. 

حرمنــي آل خليفــهـ وآل سعــود بتقديــم آلــورد لكِـ ..

نعــمْ ..

فقــد تــم تقديــم آلــورد فـي آلبحريـنْ لِــ آل خليـفــهـ و آل سعــود ..

ولكــنهم قدمــوآ لنــآ درع آلجزيــرهـ ..

مــآ هــو درّع الجزيــرهـ يــآ آمْــي ؟؟

هــل درّع الجزيــرهـ لمــن قــدم آلــورود فــ يقــآبل بآلرصــآص و آلــدم ؟؟

هــل جزآء مــن يخرج بآلــورد وآلسلميــهـ يــآ آمــي آلقتــل و آلشهــآدهـ ؟؟

آمْــي ..

لــن آستطيــع الآحتفــآل بعيدكِـ آليــوم ..

ولكــن آوعدكِـ بــآنــي آحتفــل بعيدكِـ مــع يــوم النصــر ..

يــوم آلهزيمــهـ و آلتحـرر من فرآعنـهـ الخليــج ..

وآن لــم آستطيــع الآحتفــآل معــك بالنصــر و كــنت قــد مــت شهيــدهـ .. 

فهــذهـ هديــتي لكِـ .. 

فــآسعدي بهــآ يــآ آمــي .. 

وســآمحينــي ..
وســآمحينــي ..

مــن قلــمي 
21-3-2011

----------

ورده محمديه (03-23-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-22-2011)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

جميلة تلك الكلمات اختي عنيدة ...ان أما ارضعتنا حب " علي " عليه السلام لا ترتضي لنا إلا العزة ولا تقبل منا دون وسام الشهادة ..شهادة في انتظار المولى الأعظم أو شهادة افضاء روح قهرا 
جعلك الله بارة بوالديك وجعلهما راضيين عنك

----------


## زهرة الريف

*الهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها وسر المستودع فيها* 
*فرج اللهم عن اخواننا في البحرين وجمع شملهم ونصرهم* 
*علي اعدائهم ياكريم بحق محمد وآل محمد* 
*النصر قريب ان شاء الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نعم هذه هي الروح الولائية 
هذه روح الأباء 
جميلة جدا كلماتك اخية 
كان الله بعونكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

كلماتكِ في غاية الروعه والجمااال وحرفكِ تفطر الوجدان
حفظكِ الله وحفظ شعب البحرين المجاهد
دمتم احرار ...
*

----------


## التوبي

*أغـّلى شيء في هذا  الكون
من بعد الله وهيّ العون
تبقى دائــــــم بقــربك
وباقي الناس يبتعدون
الام تسهر من أجل الراحــة
وكل إعضاها ما يملــون
ومن طاع أمه في الدنيا
غــداً رجليـــّه ما يزلون
عند ذكر الأم تنكسر الحروف
أختي كل الشكر لك على هذا الأبداع

 تحياتي
*

----------


## عنيده

يعطيــكم آلعــآفيــهـ يــآ رب ..

مــآ قصرتــون ..

مــوفقيــن لكــل خيــر ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آه ! 

غَرستي جَنجر في قَلبي 

سيَنزف حتى يَأتي النَصر 

عنيدة : النصَر قريب [ اللهم عجّل لوليك الفَرج ] ~

سَامحيني أخيه لـ سبب أظّن ان كًل بحَريني يعَلمه

----------


## عنيده

> آه ! 
> 
> غَرستي جَنجر في قَلبي 
> 
> سيَنزف حتى يَأتي النَصر 
> 
> عنيدة : النصَر قريب [ اللهم عجّل لوليك الفَرج ] ~
> 
> سَامحيني أخيه لـ سبب أظّن ان كًل بحَريني يعَلمه



 :no:  

لآ يسعنــي قــول غيــر .. 

نحــن نعلــم مــن يكرهنـآ و آرســل درع الجزيــرهـ .. 
ومــن خــرج مضــآهرآت لردعهـ .. 

و حسبــي اللهـ ونعــم الوكيــل ..

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (03-24-2011)

----------

